# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  ليلة القدر:تعريفها علاماتها وفضائلها

## أبو فاطمة مسلم

*كتبه
يحيى بن موسى الزهراني
إمام الجامع الكبير بتبوك*


* 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمد لله رب العالمين ، ولا عدوان إلا على الظالمين ، وأشهد ان لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، إله الأولين والآخرين ، وأشهد ان محمداً عبده ورسوله النبي الأمين ، عليه من ربه أزكى صلاة ، وأعطر تسليم ، وعلى آله وأصحابه الطيبين الطاهرين ، مصابيح الدجى ، ونجوم الهدى ، ومن ابتعهم واقنفى أثرهم ، إلى يوم الدين . . أما بعد :
فهذه جملة من أحكام العشر الأواخر من شهر رمضان المبارك ، أقدمها حديقة يانعة ، ليقتطف منها الخطيب والإمام وحتى المأموم ، لتعم الفائدة أرجاء المسلمين ، لا سيما وهي أحكام تهم المسلم في مثل تلك الأيام المباركات من شهر الرحمات والبركات ، وحان اون الشروع في المقصود فأقول وبالله التوفيق :

أولاً / ليلة القدر :
لقد اختص الله تبارك وتعالى هذه الأمة المحمدية على غيرها من الأمم بخصائص وفضلها   على غيرها من الأمم بأن أرسل إليها أفضل الرسل والأنبياء وخاتمهم وأخرهم ، وجعلها خير الأمم قال تعالى : { كنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس } [ آل عمران ].
وقد أنزل لهذه الأمة الكتاب المبين ، والصراط المستقيم ، كتاب الله العظيم ، كلام رب العالمين ، قال تعالى : { إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون } [ الحجر ] ، وقال تعالى : { لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه تنزيل من حكيم حميد } [ فصلت ].
فقد أنزل الله عز وجل القرآن الكريم في ليلة مباركة هي خير الليالي ، ليلة اختصها الله عز وجل من بين الليالي ، ليلة العبادة فيها هي خير من عبادة ألف شهر وهي ثلاث وثمانين سنة وثلاثة أشهر تقريباً ، ألا وهي ليلة القدر ، قال تعالى : { إنا أنزلناه في ليلة القدر * وما أدراك ما ليلة القدر * ليلة القدر خير من ألف شهر * تنزل الملائكة والروح فيها بإذن ربهم من كل أمر * سلام هي حتى مطلع الفجر } [ القدر ] ، وقال تعالى : { إنا أنزلناه في ليلة مباركة إنا كنا منذرين * فيها يفرق كل أمر حكيم } [ الدخان ] ، وسميت بليلة القدر لعظم قدرها وفضلها عند الله تبارك وتعالى ، ولأنه يقدر فيها ما يكون في العام من الآجال والأرزاق وغير ذلك ، كما قال تعالى : { فيها يفرق كل أمر حكيم } [ الدخان ] .

سبب تسميتها ليلة القدر:
أولاً : أنه يقدر فيها ما يكون في تلك السنة ، فيكتب فيها ما سيجري في ذلك العام ، وهذا من حكمة الله عزوجل وبيان إتقان صنعه وخلقه . . . 
ثانياً : سميت ليلة القدر من القدر وهو الشرف كما تقول فلان ذو قدر عظيم ، أي ذو شرف لقوله تعالى : { وما أدراك ما ليلة القدر * ليلة القدر خير من ألف شهر } وليلة خير من ألف شهر قدرها عظيم ولاشك .
ثالثاً : وقيل لأن للعبادة فيها قدر عظيم لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من قام ليلة القدر إيماناً واحتساباً غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه " [ متفق عليه ] . وهذا لايحصل إلا لهذه الليلة فقط ، فلو أن الإنسان قام ليلة النصف من شعبان ، أو ليلة النصف من رجب ، أو ليلة النصف من أي شهر ، أو في أي ليلة لم يحصل له هذا الأجر . [ الشرح الممتع 6/494 ] .
يقول الشيخ ابن عثيمين : أن الإنسان ينال أجرها وإن لم يعلم بها ، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " من قام ليلة القدر إيماناً واحتساباً " ولم يقل عالماً بها ، ولو كان العلم شرطاً في حصول هذا الثواب لبينه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .

علامات ليلة القدر :1ـ قوة الإضاءة والنور في تلك الليلة ، وهذه العلامة في الوقت الحاضر لا يحس بها إلا من كان البر بعيداً عن الأنوار .
2ـ زيادة النور في تلك الليلة .
3ـ الطمأنينة ، أي طمأنينة القلب ، وانشراح الصدر من المؤمن ، فإنه يجد راحة وطمأنينة وانشراح صدر في تلك الليلة أكثر من مما يجده في بقية الليالي .
4ـ أن الرياح تكون فيها ساكنة أي : لاتأتي فيها عواصف أو قواصف ، بل يكون الجو مناسباً .
5ـ أنه قد يُري الله الإنسان الليلة في المنام ، كما حصل ذلك لبعض الصحابة .
6ـ أن الإنسان يجد في القيام لذة أكثر مما في غيرها من الليالي .
7- أن الشمس تطلع في صبيحتها ليس لها شعاع ، صافية ليست كعادتها في بقية الأيام ، ويدل لذلك حديث أبي بن كعب رضي الله عنه أنه قال : " أخبرنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أنها تطلع يومئذ لاشعاع لها " [ أخرجه مسلم ] .

تحري ليلة القدر :
ليلة القدر ليلة مباركة ، وهي في ليالي شهر رمضان ، ويمكن التماسها في العشر الأواخر منه ، وفي الأوتار خاصة ، وأرجى ليلة يمكن أن تكون فيها هي ليلة السابع والعشرين من شهر رمضان ، فكان أبي بن كعب يقول : " والله إني لأعلم أي ليلة هي ، هي الليلة التي أمرنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بقيامها ، وهي ليلة سبع وعشرين " [ أخرجه مسلم ] . وعن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من كان متحرياً فليتحرها ليلة سبع وعشرين ، يعني ليلة القدر " [ أخرجه أحمد بسند صحيح ] .
والصحيح أن ليلة القدر لا أحد يعرف لها يوماً محدداً ، فعن عبدالله بن أنيس : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " رأيت ليلة القدر ثم أنسيتها ، وإذا بي أسجد صبيحتها في ماء وطين " قال : فمطرنا في ليلة ثلاث وعشرين ، فصلى بنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وانصرف ، وإن أثر الماء والطين على جبهته وأنفه " [ أخرجه مسلم وأحمد ] ، وعن أبي بكرة : أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " التمسوها في تسع بقين ، أو سبع بقين ، أو خمس بقين ، أو ثلاث بقين ، أو آخر ليلة " وكان أبو بكرة يصلي في العشرين من رمضان صلاته في سائر السنة ، فإذا دخل العشر اجتهد " [ أخرجه أحمد والترمذي وصححه ] .   
وعن بن عمر رضي الله عنهما : أن رجالاً من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أروا ليلة القدر في المنام في السبع الأواخر ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أرى رؤياكم قد تواطأت ـ توافقت ـ في السبع الأواخر ، فمن كان متحريها فليتحرها في السبع الأواخر " [ متفق عليه ] .
وعن أبي سلمة قال : سألت أبا سعيد وكان لي صديقاً ، فقال : اعتكفنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم العشر الأوسط من رمضان ، فخرج صبيحة عشرين فخطبنا وقال : " إني أريت ليلة القدر ، ثم أُنْسِيُتها أو نُسيتها ، فالتمسوها في العشر الأواخر في الوتر ، وإني رأيت أني أسجد في ماء وطين ، فمن كان اعتكف مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فليرجع " فرجعنا وما نرى في السماء قزعة ـ قطعة ـ فجاءت سحابة فمطرت حتى سأل سقف المسجد ، وكان من جريد النخل ، وأقيمت الصلاة فرأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يسجد في الماء والطين ، حتى رأيت أثر الطين في جبهته " [ متفق عليه ] .
وعن عائشة رضي الله عنها أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " تحروا ليلة القدر في الوتر من العشر الأواخر من رمضان " [ متفق عليه ] . 
وعن أبي سلمة عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يجاور ـ يعتكف ـ في رمضان ، العشر التي في وسط الشهر ، فإذا كان حين يمسي من عشرين ليلة تمضي ويستقبل إحدى وعشرين رجع إلى مسكنه ، ورجع من كان يجاور معه ، وأنه أقام في شهر جاور فيه الليلة التي كان يرجع فيها ، فخطب الناس فأمرهم ما شاء الله ، ثم قال : " كنت أجاور هذه العشر ثم قد بدا لي أن أجاور هذه العشر الأواخر ، فمن كان اعتكف معي فليثبت في معتكفه ، وقد أُريت هذه الليلة ثم أُنسيتها فابتغوها في العشر الأواخر وابتغوها في كل وتر ، وقد رأيتني أسجد في ماء وطين " ، فاستهلت السماء في تلك الليلة فأمطرت فوكف المسجد ـ خر من سقفه ـ في مصلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة إحدى وعشرين فبصرت عيني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ونظرت إليه انصرف من الصبح ووجهه ممتلئ طيناً وماءً " [ متفق عليه ] .
وعن عائشة قالت : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يجاور ـ يعتكف ـ في العشر الأواخر من رمضان ، ويقول : " تحروا ليلة القدر في العشر الأواخر من رمضان " [ متفق عليه ] .
وعن بن عباس رضي الله عنهما : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال : " التمسوها في العشر الأواخر من رمضان ليلة القدر ، في تاسعة تبقى ، في سابعة تبقى ، في خامسة تبقى " [ أخرجه البخاري ] ، قال أبو سلمة : قلت يا أبا سعيد : إنكم أعلم بالعدد منا ، قال أجل نحن أحق بذلك منكم ، قال قلت : ما التاسعة والسابعة والخامسة ؟ قال : إذا مضت واحدة وعشرين فالتي تليها ثنتين وعشرين وهي التاسعة ، فإذا مضت ثلاث وعشرون فالتي تليها السابعة ، فإذا مضى خمس وعشرون فالتي تليها الخامسة .
وقال بن عباس رضي الله عنهما : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " هي في العشر ، هي في تسع يمضين ، أو في سبع يبقين " يعني ليلة القدر ، قال عبد الوهاب عن أيوب وعن خالد عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس : " التمسوا في أربع وعشرين " [ أخرجه البخاري ] .
وعن عبادة بن الصامت قال : خرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  ليخبرنا بليلة القدر ، فتلاحى ـ تخاصم ـ رجلان من المسلمين فقال : " خرجت لأخبركم بليلة القدر ، فتلاحى فلان وفلان ، فرفعت وعسى أن يكون خيراً لكم ، فالتمسوها في التاسعة والسابعة والخامسة " [ أخرجه البخاري ] .
وعن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال : " رأى رجل أن ليلة القدر ليلة سبع وعشرين ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أرى رؤياكم في العشر الأواخر ، فاطلبوها في الوتر منها " [ أخرجه مسلم ] .
وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " أريت ليلة القدر ، ثم أيقظني بعض أهلي ، فنُسيتها فالتمسوها في العشر الغوابر ـ البواقي ـ " [ أخرجه مسلم ] .
وعن أبي سلمة عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه قال : إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، اعتكف العشر الأول من رمضان ، ثم اعتكف العشر الأوسط في قبة تركية على سدتها حصير ، قال فأخذ الحصير بيده فنحاها في ناحية القبة ، ثم أطلع رأسه فكلم الناس فدنوا منه فقال : " إني اعتكفت العشر الأول ألتمس هذه الليلة ، ثم اعتكفت العشر الأوسط ، ثم أُتيت فقيل لي : إنها في العشر الأواخر ، فمن أحب منكم أن يعتكف فليعتكف ، فاعتكف الناس معه ، قال : " وإني أريتها ليلة وتر ، وأني أسجد صبيحتها في طين وماء ، فأصبح من ليلة إحدى وعشرين وقد قام إلي الصبح فمطرت السماء فوكف المسجد ـ قَطَرَ الماء من سقفه ـ فأبصرت الطين ظاهراً ، فخرج حين فرغ من صلاة الصبح وجبينه وأنفه كلاهما فيهما الطين ظاهرا وإذا هي ليلة إحدى وعشرين من العشر الأواخر " [ متفق عليه ] .
وعن عبد الله بن أنيس : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال : " أريت ليلة القدر ، ثم أنسيتها ، وأراني صبحها أسجد في ماء وطين " قال : فمطرنا ليلة ثلاث وعشرين فصلى بنا رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم فانصرف ، وإن أثر الماء والطين على جبهته وأنفه . قال : وكان عبد الله بن أنيس يقول : ثلاث وعشرين . [ أخرجه مسلم ] .
مما سبق ذكره من الأحاديث يتضح لنا أن ليلة القدر لا يعلم بوقتها أحد ، فهي ليلة متنقلة ، فقد تكون في سنة ليلة خمس وعشرين ، وقد تكون في سنة ليلة إحدى وعشرين ، وقد تكون في سنة ليلة تسع وعشرين ، وقد تكون في سنة ليلة سبع وعشرين ، فهي ليلة متنقلة ، ولقد أخفى الله تعالى علمها ، حتى يجتهد الناس في طلبها ، فيكثرون من الصلاة والقيام والدعاء في ليالي العشر من رمضان رجاء إدراكها ، وهي مثل الساعة المستجابة يوم الجمعة ، فقد أخفاها الله تعالى عن عباده لمثل ما أخفى عنه ليلة القدر .
يقول البغوي رحمه الله تعالى : وفي الجملة أبهم الله هذه الليلة على هذه الأمة ليجتهدوا بالعبادة في ليالي رمضان طمعاً في إدراكها . 
وقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتحرى ليلة القدر ، ويأمر أصحابه بتحريها ، وكان يوقظ أهله في ليالي العشر الأواخر من رمضان رجاء أن يدركوا ليلة القدر، وكان يشد المئزر وذلك كناية عن جده واجتهاده عليه الصلاة والسلام في العبادة في تلك الليالي ، واعتزاله النساء فيها ، فعن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا دخل العشر ، أحيا ليله ، وأيقظ أهله ، وشد المئزر " [ أخرجه البخاري ومسلم ] ، وفي رواية : " كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يجتهد في العشر الأواخر ما لا يجتهد في غيره " .
فعلى المسلم أن يتأسى بنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فيجتهد في العبادة ، ويكثر من الطاعة في كل وقت وحين ، وخصوصاً في مثل هذه العشر الأخيرة من رمضان ، ففيها أعظم ليلة ، فيها ليلة عظيمة القدر ، ورفيعة الشرف ، إنها ليلة القدر ، فهاهو النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي غُفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه وما تأخر ، يقوم ويعتكف في هذه الليالي المباركات رجاء أن يدرك ليلة القدر ، رجاء مغفرة الله تعالى له ، فحري بكل مسلم صادق ، يرجو ما عند الله تعالى من الأجر والثواب ، ويطمع فيما عند الله تعالى من الجزاء الحسن ، ومن يرغب في جنة الخلد وملك لا يبلى ، وحري بكل مؤمن صادق يخاف عذاب ربه ، ويخشى عقابه ، ويهرب من نار تلظى ، حري به أن يقوم هذه الليالي ، ويعتكف فيها بقدر استطاعته ، تأسياً بالنبي الكريم ، نبي الرحمة والهدى صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فما هي إلا ليالي عشر ، ثم ينقضي شهر الخير والبركة ، شهر الرحمة والمغفرة ، والعتق من النار ، ما هي إلا ليالي معدودات ، ويرتحل الضيف العزيز ، الذي كنا بالأمس القريب ننتظره بكل فرح وشوق ، وبكل لهفة وحب ، وها نحن في هذه اليالي المباركات ليالي النفحات الربانية الكريمة ، نتأهب جميعاً لتوديعه ، والقلوب حزينة على فرقاه ، والنفوس يملؤها الحزن والأسى على مغادرته وارتحاله ،  ولا ندري أيكون شاهداً لنا أم شاهداً علينا ، فقد أودعناه كل عمل لنا ، ونسأل الله تعالى أن يتقبل منا صالح الأعمال والأقوال ، وأن يتجاوز عن سيئها وسقيمها ، إنه رباً براً رحيماً غفوراً .
فليحرص الجميع على أداء صلاتي التراويح والتهجد جماعة في بيوت الله تعالى طمعاً في رحمته ، وخوفاً من عذابه ، كما يحرص الواحد منا على جمع ماله ، فكم هم الناس اليوم الذين نجدهم حول آلات الصرف الآلي ، وكم هم الناس اليوم الذين نجدهم على الأرصفة ، وحول شاشات التلفاز ، والفضائيات ، متحلقين وقد غشيتهم السكينة ، وهدأت منهم الحركات ، فهم جمود لا يتكلمون ، وأسرى شاشات لا يُطلقون ، وكلهم مسيئون ومذنبون ، والعياذ بالله ، فهل من عودة صادقة لدين الله تعالى ، وهل من مراجعة للنفس ، قبل أن يداهمها ملك الموت ، فتقضي نحبها ولا تدري ما الله فاعل بها ، لا بد ان نعرض أنفسنا على كتاب ربنا ، وسنة نبينا فهما ميزانا العدل والحق ، فحاسبوا أنفسكم في هذه الدنيا ما دام انكم في دار المهلة ، فاليوم عمل ولا حساب ، وغداً حساب ولا عمل ، حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل ان تحاسبوا ، فهي عشر ليالي نتطلع فيها جميعاً لرحمة أرحم الراحمين ، لعلنا أن نكون فيها من الصائيمين المحتسبين ، ومن القائيمين الوجلين ، وليلة القدر لا تخرج بحال عن ليلة من إحدى تلك الليالي فعلينا أن نجتهد ونخلص العمل لله تعالى رجاء الحصول على ليلة القدر ، فمن وفق فيها للقيام والعمل الصالح ، ومن ثم نالها فقد وقع أجره على الله تعالى ، بمغفرة ما تقدم من ذنوبه ، وكل ابن خطاء ، وكل الناس صاحب خطأ وزلل ، وذنب وخطيئة ، فعلينا أن نصبر ونصابر ونرابط في هذه الليالي المباركات ، لعلنا أن ندرك ليلة القدر ، فيغفر الله لنا ما تقد من ذنوبنا ، فنفوز برضى الرب تبارك وتعالى .
وهذه العشر هي ختام شهر رمضان ، والأعمال بالخواتيم ، ولعل أحدنا أن يدرك ليلة القدر وهو قائم يصلي بين يدي ربه سبحانه وتعالى ، فيغفر الله له ما تقدم من ذنبه .
وعلى المسلم أن يحث أهله وينشطهم ويرغبهم في قيام هذه الليالي للاستزاده من العبادة ، وكثرة الطاعة وفعل الخير ، لا سيما ونحن في موسم عظيم ، لا يفرط فيه إلا محروم ، فعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، يقول لأصحابه : " قد جاءكم شهر رمضان ، شهر مبارك ، كتب الله عليكم صيامه ، فيه تفتَّح أبواب الجنة ، وتغلق أبواب الجحيم ، وتغل الشياطين ، فيه ليلة خير من ألف شهر ، من حرم خيرها فقد حرم " [ أخرجه أحمد والنسائي ] ، وعن عبادة بن الصامت رضي الله عنه مرفوعاً : " أتاكم رمضان ، شهر بركة ، يغشاكم الله فيه ، فينزل الرحمة ، ويحط الخطايا ، ويستجيب فيه الدعاء ، ينظر إلى تنافسكم فيه ، ويباهي بكم ملائكته ، فأروا من أنفسكم خيرا ، فإن الشقي من حرم فيه رحمة الله " [ أخرجه الطبراني ورواته ثقات ] . 
فتنافسوا عباد الله في طاعة ربكم ، وأروا ربكم منكم خيراً ، وارباؤوا بأنفسكم عن مواطن الريب والشك ، واحذروا من الوقوع في الذنوب والمعاصي فكل مؤاخذ بما فعل ، وبما قال ، قال تعالى : " ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد " [ ق 18 ] ، وقال تعالى : " ولا تعملون من عمل إلا كنا عليكم شهوداً إذ تفيضون فيه " [ يونس 61 ] . 
وورد عن بعض السلف الاغتسال والتطيب في ليالي العشر تحرياً لليلة القدر التي شرفها الله ورفع قدرها . 
ولهذا ينبغي أن يتحراها المؤمن في كل ليالي العشر عملاً بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " التمسوا ليلة القدر في العشر الأواخر من رمضان " [ متفق عليه ] ، وقد أخفى الله عز وجل علمها ، حتى يجتهد الناس في العبادة في تلك الليالي ، ويجدوا في طلبها بغية الحصول عليها ، فيظنون أنها في كل ليلة ، فترى الكثير من الناس في تلك الليالي المباركة ما بين ساجد وقائم وداع وباك ، فاللهم وفقنا لقيام ليلة القدر ، واجعلها لنا خيراً من ألف شهر ، فالناس بقيامهم تلك الليالي يثابون بإذن الله تعالى على قيامهم كل ليلة ، كيف لا وهم يرجون ليلة القدر أن تكون في كل ليلة ، ولهذا كان من سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الإعتكاف في ليالي العشر من رمضان . 
وليلة القدر لاتختص بليلة معينة في جميع الأعوام بل هي تنتقل ، أي قد تكون في عام ليلة خمس وعشرين ، وفي عام آخر ليلة ثلاث وعشرين وهكذا فهي غير ثابتة بليلة معينة في كل عام . كما سبق ذكره من الأدلة .

فضائل ليلة القدر :1ـ أنها ليلة أنزل الله فيها القرآن ، قال تعالى : { إنا أنزلناه في ليلة القدر } .
2ـ أنها ليلة مباركة ، قال تعالى : { إنا أنزلناه في ليلة مباركة } .
3ـ يكتب الله تعالى فيها الآجال والأرزاق خلال العام ، قال تعالى : { فيها يفرق كل أمر حكيم } .
4ـ فضل العبادة فيها عن غيرها من الليالي ، قال تعالى : { ليلة القدر خير من ألف شهر } .
5ـ تنزل الملائكة فيها إلى الأرض بالخير والبركة و الرحمة والمغفرة ، قال تعالى : { تنزل الملائكة والروح فيها بإذن ربهم من كل أمر } .
6ـ ليلة خالية من الشر والأذى وتكثر فيها الطاعة وأعمال الخير والبر ، وتكثر فيها السلامة من العذاب ولايخلص الشيطان فيها إلى ما كان يخلص في غيرها فهي سلام كلها ، قال تعالى : { سلام هي حتى مطلع الفجر } .
7ـ فيها غفران للذنوب لمن قامها واحتسب في ذلك الأجر عند الله عزوجل ، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من قام ليلة القدر إيماناً واحتساباً غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه " [ متفق عليه ] .
فليلة هذه فضائلها وخصائصها وهباتها ، ينبغي علينا أن نجتهد فيها ونكثر من الدعاء والاستغفار والأعمال الصالحة ، فإنها فرصة العمر ، والفرص لاتدوم ، فأي فضل أعظم من هذا الفضل لمن وفقه الله ، فاحرصوا رحمكم الله على طلب هذه الليلة واجتهدوا بالأعمال الصالحة لتفوزوا بثوابها فإن المحروم من حرم الثواب ، ومن تمر عليه مواسم المغفرة ويبقى محملاً بذنوبه بسبب غفلته وإعراضه وعدم مبالاته فإنه محروم ، أيها العاصي تب إلى الله واسأله المغفرة فقد فتح لك باب التوبة ، ودعاك إليها وجعل لك مواسم للخير تضاعف فيها الحسنات وتمحى فيها السيئات فخذ لنفسك بأسباب النجاة.
فالبدار البدار إلى اغتنام العمل فيما بقي من هذا الشهر ، فعسى أن نستدرك به ما فات من ضياع العمر ، فيما لا فائدة فيه ، فكم نشيع كل يوم ميت ، ونودعه وندفنه ، فتسال الدموع على الوجنات ، ثم ما نلبث أن ننسى ونعود إلى ما كنا عليه من غفلة وضياع ، فهذه العشر الأخيرة من رمضان قد تكون آخر ليالي ندركها فالموت بالمرصاد ، إن لم يأت اليوم فغداً آت لا محالة ، فاستعدوا بالعمل الصالح ، والرغبة فيما عند الله تعالى من النعيم المقيم الذي لا يزول ولا يحول ، فعلينا بالجهاد الذي لا قتال فيه ، ألا وهو جهاد النفس ، فنجاهدها نهاراً بالصيام ، ونجاهدها ليلاً بالقيام ، فمن جمع لنفسه بينهما ، ووفى بحقوقهما فهو من الصابرين الذين يوفين أجرهم بغير حساب .
وما أعظم أن يرغم العبد أنفه لربه تبارك وتعالى ، بكثرة السجود ، وكثرة الركوع ، وطول القيام ، لمناجاة الخالق جل جلاله ، فذلك من أعظم منازل الصبر ، أن يصبر الإنسان على طاعة ربه ، كيف لا ، وهو لم يخلق إلا من أجل العبادة ، فلنحرص على أن نتحلى بالصبر على طاعة الله تبارك وتعالى ، لأن صلاة التهجد تحتاج إلى ذلك ، وفضلها عظيم ، فهي قرصة العمر ، وغنيمة الزمن ، لمن وفقه الله تعالى .
وقد كان السلف الصالح من هذه الأمة يطيلون صلاة الليل متأسين بنبيهم صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي كان يقوم من الليل حتى تتفطر قدماه وتتشقق من طول قيامه لله ، ومناجاة لمولاه ، قال تعالى : " لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة لمن كان يرجو الله واليوم الآخر وذكر الله كثيراً " [ الأحزاب ] ، فلم عرف الصحابة ، وصالح سلف الأمة ما تدل عليه الآية ، اقتدوا بنبيهم عليه أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام ، يقول السائب بن يزيد : أمر عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ، أبي بن كعب ، وتميماً الداري رضي الله عنهما أن يقوما للناس بإحدى عشرة ركعة ، قال : وقد كان القارئ يقرأ بالمئين حتى كنا نعتمد على العصي من طول القيام ، وما ننصرف إلا في فروع الفجر " ، وعن عبد الله بن أبي بكر قال : سمعت أبي يقول : كنا ننصرف في رمضان فنستعجل الخدم بالطعام مخافة الفجر " .
لما ذا يفعلون ذلك ؟ هل هذه الصلاة واجبة عليهم ؟ لا ، ولكنهم أيقنوا أن الجنة حفت بالمكاره ، والثمن باهض ، والطريق طويل ، فلا بد من إحضار المهر ، وقطع الطريق بالصالح من العمل .
فلنحرص على الاتصاف بتلك الصفات الصالحة ، ولنأخذ من نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم أسوة حسنة ، ولنقتد بصالح سلف الأمة رضوان الله عليهم أجمعين .   *

----------


## المسندي

لا يصح في علاماتها شيء الا ماورد عن ابي بن كعب رضي الله عنه انه قال العلامة التي اخبرنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم انه تخرج الشمس لا شعاع لها . اما انها لا حاره ولا بارده فقد قال البيهقي بعد اخراجه الحديث : وفي اسناده ضعف

----------


## هالة

الراجح أنّها ليلة السابع و العشرين و ذهب إلى هذا القول الشيخ محمد ناصر الألباني و الصحابي الجليل أبي بن كعب و الله أعلم

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

والصحيح من اقوال العلماء أن ليلة القدر تنتقل ، أي قد تكون في عام ليلة خمس وعشرين ، وفي عام آخر ليلة ثلاث وعشرين وهكذا فهي غير ثابتة بليلة معينة في كل عام . كما سبق وان ذكره الاخ  أبو فاطمة مسلم  وفقه الله من الأدلة ومنها هذا الحديث الصحيح

 عن عبد الله بن أنيس : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " أريت ليلة القدر ، ثم أنسيتها ، وأراني صبحها أسجد في ماء وطين " قال : فمطرنا ليلة ثلاث وعشرين فصلى بنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فانصرف ، وإن أثر الماء والطين على جبهته وأنفه . قال : وكان عبد الله بن أنيس يقول : ثلاث وعشرين . [ أخرجه مسلم

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

http://majles.alukah.net/t7652/

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

ليلة القدر لا تحدد بليلة من الليالي اتباعا للحديث النبوي الوارد

وقت ليلة القدر

ليلة القدر:تعريفها علاماتها وفضائلها

----------

